# Wobbler steam engine



## Bofobo (Jan 4, 2018)

So as with most builds it just kind of starts one day and before long its done... waiting for final assembly later this evening but i had it running before pollishing it all 

I started with a piece of cast brass i originally created at part of a brass and aluminum hammer. It failed the task so i found it a new home 



I picked thru and found the remaining bits after a small purchase from metal super market of some general stock,  


so here are the parts after clean up and the final assembly, all other pictures ar build progress, the only plan i had was a general following of  a lyle peterson (youtube: tubalcain, mrpete222) single acting oscillating wobbler steam engine. I was listening to the build videos like a pod cast and what i got was this little beauty.

 I need a base yet, a project for tonight likely, and a steam boiler to run it, the only steel parts are the main body, crank pin, crank rod, the cylinder is alum, the piston brass.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey that looks good. Im lining up some materials and if I ever get my broken lathe fixed I have plans to make a few steam engines. Ive never made one before so I will be looking for tips. Nice work on yours!
Don


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 8, 2018)

The almost final product. Very early on i drilled and tapped a hole in my fly wheel axle for a retainer screw, as you can see i have never finished it off, im in between capping it with a plug and making it non removable Or Making up a custom low profile screw, i nailed the  crank first try and it presses on ... for now anyway. Thoughts?

The base is simple, recessed bottom and the un touched ring if rust ads a very strong contrast to the highly polished machine above


----------



## DPittman (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks awesome! And inspiring!  I can't wait to attempt one. 
Now you HAVE to make a boiler for it.

Don


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 8, 2018)

Its on the list for sure, material sourcing first


----------



## PeterT (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice attention to detail on the finishing. I predict your miniature engine sickness will only get worse from here! lol


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes! A goal i had when i first set foot into the world of machining. However there are a great many dings in it all over, from pieces being ripped from my hand during final polish  i may clean them up one day perhaps, but for now its scars of experience


----------



## Alexander (Jan 8, 2018)

This looks rad. I really like building  these little steam engines too. I posted a similar project on the form about a year ago. Nice work so far if you build a boiler put a pressure relief valve on it and keep it under 10psi. 5-8psi will run your motor fine.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 8, 2018)

Alexander,
Is your post regarding your engine still around?
I would like to check that out also.

Don


----------



## Alexander (Jan 8, 2018)

Here it is
canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/first-live-steam-project.173/


----------



## DPittman (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh I must have been asleep to miss that. Thanks. Also cool!
Don


----------



## Everett (Feb 7, 2018)

That is cool.  Brass machines and polishes up so nicely!


----------



## Tom O (Apr 7, 2018)

Here is a old popular mechanics boiler build for you!

https://madmodder.net/index.php/topic,9920.0.html


----------

